# Opinions Of This One Guys Please.......



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well I managed to get hold of an O&W diver. I was going to make my first, a new one from Roy but I suddenly got the opportunity to buy this one and did. So, new one to follow next







So, any ideas how old this one is?

As you can see it's different to the current models. Obvious differences are.......Indices are different and have a metal outline to the lume ....... Lug Size is 18mm, not 20mm ....... Logo is in red ...... dial marked in 1/5 th seconds ...... Non hacking but high-beat movement. ...... width overall is 40mm .... on the back it reads...Stainless Steel..20ATM... Swiss...Automatic.... 26-506.

Any ideas as to it's age and movement type would be much appreciated. I have to say it's in near new condition and that dial is just superb!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Did it come from another Forum? I'm sure I have seen one for sale recently and toyed with getting it to go with my other vintage O&W's. I have spent to much on watches so let it pass









Nice looking watch. I have no idea of age,it's not in a catalogue from the 60's I have. Maybe someone will be able to identify it.

There are many styles of O&W from the past with slight variations on the same watch with different hands and bezels.

Heres a very quich shot complete with dust







of my latest vintage O&W

[attachmentid=5580]


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Mike

Yes I got it from a guy on another forum, he lives in the the USA. It's in great condition and I'd really like to know more about the timeline of these watches. As there doesn't seem to be much info I think I shall try to set up a resource, with the help of photos and info from owners of vintage O&Ws, then we can start to piece together what was made when. I'll have word with Roy about it.

Nice watch by the way







I've not seen that one before, looks like you can do some serious speed calculations on that, I'm jealous


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

artistmike said:


> Mike
> 
> Yes I got it from a guy on another forum, he lives in the the USA. It's in great condition and I'd really like to know more about the timeline of these watches. As there doesn't seem to be much info I think I shall try to set up a resource, with the help of photos and info from owners of vintage O&Ws, then we can start to piece together what was made when. I'll have word with Roy about it.
> 
> ...


Artist You could always e-mail Mr Wajs [email protected] ... a lot of watches have passed through his hands over the last 40 odd years but he might be able to help. It is a nice looking watch, what size is it?

Mike that's another corker of a watch you have there


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The size of this one is, give or take a mm ...... Width O/A.... 40 - 41mm, Lug to Lug ....45mm, thickness 12mm.

I'm presuming that this is about the same as the M1, M2 or M4, the only difference being that mine has the 18mm lug width, oh and it has a rounded acrylic crystal.

I think it's probably a good idea to mail Mr Wajs but I wasn't sure if it was considered an ok thing to do. I suppose he must get a lot of enquiries one way or another and I wouldn't want to impose...... Still nothing ventured.....


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

artistmike said:


> The size of this one is, give or take a mm ...... Width O/A.... 40 - 41mm, Lug to Lug ....45mm, thickness 12mm.
> 
> I'm presuming that this is about the same as the M1, M2 or M4, the only difference being that mine has the 18mm lug width, oh and it has a rounded acrylic crystal.
> 
> I think it's probably a good idea to mail Mr Wajs but I wasn't sure if it was considered an ok thing to do. I suppose he must get a lot of enquiries one way or another and I wouldn't want to impose...... Still nothing ventured.....


REALLY nice watch!

Keep us posted about the age!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Well, the worst Mr Wajs can do is say no! I know others have mailed him with some success, so it's worth a shot.

Both really nice watches in this thread, though!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

artistmike said:


> Well I managed to get hold of an O&W diver. I was going to make my first, a new one from Roy but I suddenly got the opportunity to buy this one and did. So, new one to follow next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cracking watch Mike







I prefer that to most of the modern O&W divers. Any news on how old it is, what movement etc?

cheers

Dave


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Not as yet Dave but I'm hoping to get some information soon ....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

artistmike said:


> Well I managed to get hold of an O&W diver. I was going to make my first, a new one from Roy but I suddenly got the opportunity to buy this one and did. So, new one to follow next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, It's v nice, v envious, but as a new boy cannot help with info. Could you help pacify Mrs grey by telling me where you got the pink NATO strap on the triff watch you showed in the recent 'Saturday Watch' post?

Life could be bearable once again.

Thanks in advance!

Graham


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Did it come from another Forum? I'm sure I have seen one for sale recently and toyed with getting it to go with my other vintage O&W's. I have spent to much on watches so let it pass
> 
> ...


That Moon Orbiter looks fantastic Mike. I wouldn't expect Albert Wajs to have any NOS examples left









Dave


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

artistmike said:


> Well I managed to get hold of an O&W diver. I was going to make my first, a new one from Roy but I suddenly got the opportunity to buy this one and did. So, new one to follow next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any mews regarding age?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Not yet, still waiting for a reply to my mail..... fingers crossed !


----------

